# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  Programmers Lifestyle To Stay Healthy

## jonisembara

All jobs have risks. Even though the programmer looks like the majority of his time just sitting in front of the PC, it can be bad for health if it is not balanced with a good lifestyle. This is the programmer's lifestyle to stay healthy that you can follow.

*1. Improve Sitting Posture*
As programmers, we can't help but work at the computer for a long time. Careless sitting for hours on end can adversely affect your health and posture. People who are usually in front of the computer for a long time will unconsciously experience turtle neck syndrome, which is walking with a bent and the head and neck are offside moving forward. Good posture for sitting is the body upright or leaning against the chair, feet touching the floor (not crossed or riding a chair), the chair is not high or short, straight visibility. The distance between the screen and the view should be approximately 60 cm.

*2. Maintain Nutritional Intake*
A programmer's job usually requires a high level of focus. It makes programmers forget to eat healthy foods and watch their mealtimes. Because they couldn't maintain a good diet, they finally looked for a quick solution, namely delivery orders for junk food. However, this has a bad risk for the health of programmers in the future such as bad cholesterol, heart disease, diabetes and others. Change your diet to be more nutritious, such as vegetables, fruits and immediately leave the habit of eating junk food every day. Don't forget to control drinking caffeine and drink more water to reduce the effects of dizziness looking at screens for too long, maintain kidney health, and keep the body from becoming dehydrated.

*3. Stop staring at the screen before going to sleep*
The former director of the NASA Ames Research Center for the Fatigue Counter Measures Program, named Mark Rosekind, said that electronic objects such as TVs, smartphones and computers can interfere with sleep quality because they affect cognitive stimulation in the brain. Have you ever been sleepy, kept wanting to sleep while browsing on your cellphone, uh, after a long time, the sleepiness disappeared and ended up staying up late so that you had little sleep time? To improve the quality of sleep try to leave these objects one to two hours before bed so that you sleep faster, soundly, and wake up fresher in the morning.

----------

